# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo, solución al problema de desperdicio de agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

A pesar de que en Chihuahua el invierno fue bueno por la humedad que se registró los productores de maíz de riego se han concientizado en cuanto a la falta de agua por la zona y características propias de la región por lo que ya practican nuevos métodos para el ahorro del vital líquido.    *Maíz regado por goteo subterráneo*
Por ejemplo el Sistema Producto Maiz Chihuahua da a conocer que en algunos predios de Cuauhtémoc se ha implementado el sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo. 
Ante este sistema de riego, Pedro Ortiz Franco, Vicepresidente del Sistema Producto Maíz, explica que este es un excelente manejo del agua de riego donde sólo se proporciona el agua a la raíz de la planta sin exponerla a la evaporación directa del agua del suelo, (En la foto Superior la parcela del Sr. Isaak Whiler del campo 108). 
En cambio si se utiliza el sistema de riego rodado o por gravedad el desperdicio de agua de más del 50%. (Foto Inferior) en el que expone que muestran el deterioro del suelo (erosión) y el daño directo a la planta de maíz y un uso excesivo de agua escasamente alcanza una eficiencia del 45% por lo que expresa que se debe de buscar una estrategia para erradicar de manera definitiva este sistema de riego.    *Regado con agua rodada** Investigando un poco:* 
El Riego por Goteo Subterráneo, es un sistema de riego conocido y experimentado con éxito, pero poco extendido, si se valoran todas las ventajas que presenta, después de multitud de aplicaciones exitosas, en distintos tipo de cultivos, no solo leñosos, también en herbáceos. 
Las ventajas que el Riego por Goteo Subterráneo aporta frente a cualquier sistema de riego presurizado como aspersión o goteo, son las siguientes:   Eliminación de las pérdidas por evaporación superficial. El bulbo húmedo no ha de llegar a la superficie del suelo, salvo en puntuales ocasiones necesarias para el cultivo.Disminución en la afloración de malas hierbas que compitan con el cultivo principal.No son necesarias labores superficiales.Mejor aprovechamiento de fertilizantes, al estar directamente aplicados a la zona radicular de la planta.Protección total de los laterales de riego frente a la degradación provocada por la radiación ultravioleta sobre los materiales termoplásticos.Posibilidad de aplicación, libre de riego, de aguas residuales.Protección contra los daños producidos por animales, roedores y otros mamíferos.Los costes de explotación de algunos cultivos se ven severamente afectados por el incremento de los costes energéticos, y los cánones de uso del agua. La presurización de los sistemas de riego se ve directamente afectada por los altos costes energéticos, y el uso de sistema de bajo caudal y baja presión son la alternativa a tal problema. Las condiciones meteorológicas inciden sobre las condiciones de uniformidad de los sistemas de riego, tal es el caso del viento sobre la aspersión, viéndose altamente perjudicada la aplicación de la lámina de agua en múltiples ocasiones. 
Con el Riego por Goteo Subterráneo, los factores antes descritos están al margen, siendo la alternativa clara para resolverlos. El cultivo del maíz es uno de los que se verían altamente beneficiados si éste es el sistema de riego elegido. El ahorro en el consumo de agua para la obtención de la producción esperada, la nula a floración de malas hierbas sobre la superficie, el mejor aprovechamiento de Nitrógeno Fósforo y Potasio por la planta, incrementando de una manera sustancial los rendimientos de la cosecha, y un menor gasto de agua en el riego.  *Por: Liliana Velásquez C.* *Fuente: arribaelcampo.com.mx /agriculturers.com*Temas similares: Artículo: Grafeno: Una posible solución para la futura disponibilidad de agua de riego Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Canon Hídrico: La solución al problema del agua en Majes Siguas II Pobladores cañetanos de Chilca aprenden a implementar sistema de riego por goteo

----------

